# J4205 and Intel HD Graphics 505 (black screen)



## any_name_you_wish (Feb 11, 2022)

Hello,

I bought a mini pc with these characteristics:








						ASRock J4205-ITX
					

ASRock Super Alloy<br />Intel Quad-Core Pentium Processor J4205 (up to 2.6 GHz)<br />Supports DDR3/DDR3L 1866 SO-DIMM<br />1 PCIe 2.0 x1, 1 M.2 (Key E)<br />Graphics Output Options: D-Sub, HDMI, DVI-D<br />7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec), ELNA Audio Caps<br />4 SATA3<br />4 USB 3.1...




					www.asrock.com
				



It has a J4205 cpu and  an integrated Intel HD graphics 505 chip.
The user is in the "video" group.  graphics/drm-kmod was installed and the line
`kld_list="i915kms"` was added to /etc/rc.conf

I'm using x11-wm/awesome/ as my window manager. Every time I call `startx` I get a black screen with a cursor (which is movable ;-).


```
$ dmesg
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Mon Jan 31 18:24:03 UTC 2022
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c3fe)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU J4205 @ 1.50GHz (1497.66-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x506c9  Family=0x6  Model=0x5c  Stepping=9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4ff8ebbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2294e283<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG,MPX,PQE,RDSEED,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE,SHA>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID,VID,PostIntr
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 7890116608 (7524 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  EDK2    >
WARNING: L1 data cache covers fewer APIC IDs than a core (0 < 1)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119
Launching APs: 3 2 1
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1497661150 Hz quality 1000
KTLS: Initialized 4 threads
random: entropy device external interface
000.000019 [4354] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
WARNING: Device "kbd" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
kbd1 at kbdmux0
mlx5en: Mellanox Ethernet driver 3.6.0 (December 2020)
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver>
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS,SHA1,SHA256>
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I >
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 19200000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 19200000 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 19200000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 19200000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 19200000 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 19200000 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0x90000000-0x90ffffff,0x80000000-0x8fffffff irq 19 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <Intel Broxton-P HDA Controller> mem 0x91310000-0x91313fff,0x91000000-0x910fffff irq 25 at device 14.0 on pci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 15.0 (no driver attached)
ahcif0x91317000-0x913177ff irq 19 at device 18.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 22 at device 19.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0x91204000-0x91204fff,0x91200000-0x91203fff irq 22 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x4c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251/8153 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 23 at device 19.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 19.2 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ahci1: <ASMedia ASM1062 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xd050-0xd057,0xd040-0xd043,0xd030-0xd037,0xd020-0xd023,0xd000-0xd01f mem 0x91100000-0x911001ff irq 20 at device 0.0 on pci3
ahci1: AHCI v1.20 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahci1: quirks=0xc00000<NOCCS,NOAUX>
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 21 at device 19.3 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
xhci0: <Intel Apollo Lake USB 3.0 controller> mem 0x91300000-0x9130ffff irq 17 at device 21.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 14.
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC892 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC892 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Broxton HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Broxton Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm3: <Intel Broxton (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
Root mount waiting for: CAM usbus0
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0 on usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SSD 240GB P1222A> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number AA000000000000001004
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
uhub0: 15 ports with 15 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <Generic Flash Card Reader/Writer> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Generic Flash Card Reader/Writer, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4001
umass0:4:0: Attached to scbus4
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Multiple Card  Reader 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 058F63666438
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x04d9 USB Keyboard> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x04d9 USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.10, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x413c Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse> at usbus0
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ada0p2...
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
Successfully added WC MTRR for [0x80000000-0x8fffffff]: 0;
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0x70000000, size 0x10000000
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'i915/bxt_dmc_ver1_07.bin'
[drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/bxt_dmc_ver1_07.bin (v1.7)
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20190822 for drmn0 on minor 0
WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=600 width=1024 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=2457600
pbase=0x80040000 vbase=0xfffff80080040000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=4096 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: i915drmfb frame buffer device
ichsmb0: <Intel Broxton SMBus controller> port 0xf040-0xf05f mem 0x91316000-0x913160ff at device 31.1 on pci0
pcib0: no PRT entry for 0.31.INTA
ichsmb0: can't get IRQ
device_attach: ichsmb0 attach returned 6
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <vendor 0x04d9 USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.10, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <vendor 0x413c Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.07, addr 3> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
```

Any ideas?

PS: It worked fine without intel driver (and without hardware acceleration).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2022)

any_name_you_wish said:


> Any ideas?


Post your Xorg.0.log. You can do that easily like this: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999` and post the URL here.


----------



## any_name_you_wish (Feb 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> and post the URL here.



https://termbin.com/u2dw

But it's just the beginning. I switched to a virtual console directly after command `startx` and copied the file.  I can't do anything after switching back to my windows manager (black screen).  Nothing moves there. And I can't switch to a virtual console again.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2022)

That's fine. Most of the important information we need is there.


----------



## any_name_you_wish (Feb 11, 2022)

After a new installation everything seems to work :-(

`$ kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   45 0xffffffff80200000  1f11f90 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82320000     3250 ichsmb.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff82324000     2180 smbus.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82327000   158430 i915kms.ko`

`$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL
OpenGL vendor string: Intel
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa Intel(R) HD Graphics 505 (APL 3)
OpenGL core profile version string: 4.6 (Core Profile) Mesa 21.3.4
OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.60
OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)`

;-)

a new Xorg.0.log file (from a working system):   https://termbin.com/lie6


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 12, 2022)

Are firmwares up-to-date?


----------



## any_name_you_wish (Feb 12, 2022)

Do you mean bios? Maybe there is an update available - I don't know. I'll check it later.
My motto at the moment: never touch a running system ;-)


----------



## any_name_you_wish (Feb 14, 2022)

This problem has something to do with /emulators/virtualbox-ose/.

Installation of  virtualbox leads to a black screen after a restart. I call `startx`  and get a black screen with a mouse pointer.

Do I remove it and everything works fine.

Probably same problems (and solutions) like here: 








						vbox - VirtualBox guests: black screen with X pointer; non-appearance of the desktop environment; non-starts of the DE (reappearance of SDDM)
					

Spun off from posts by other users under  (after the original issue was solved).  Host:   % date ; uptime ; uname -v Sat 12 Jun 2021 14:47:02 BST  2:47p.m.  up  3:34, 6 users, load averages: 1.56, 1.33, 1.41 FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #98 main-n247326-2349cda44fe: Sat Jun 12 08:19:48 BST 2021...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 14, 2022)

any_name_you_wish said:


> Installation of virtualbox



Including the post-installation actions, yes?

<https://www.freshports.org/emulators/virtualbox-ose/#message>


----------

